# wiedereinstieg



## huntR (28. Februar 2016)

huhu,

 

wollte mal fragen ob jmd bock hat, sich von mir werben zu lassen. hätte mal wieder lust auf ein neuen char mit der 300% xp boni geht das noch viel schneller 

falls jemand interesse hat, kann mich gerne im battlenet adden santiago#2107


----------

